# Solved: acpi.sys refrain XP setup



## Nazzareno (Apr 2, 2010)

I am running a Pavilion dv7series x 64 bits with 4 BG and 500 GB SATA hard drive (ST 9500420 AS SATA ).
I did a new partition of 30GB with Paragon Partition Manager intending to install Windows XP operating System 32 bits into it. 
I strictly followed the instruction from Paragon for do the partition and install a new O.S.
Everything goes OK until reach around the middle of the setup that the computer stops showing this statement:

STOP: 0X0000007E (0XC0000005, 0XF73B8D66, DXF78D1EA0, 0XF78D1B9C)
Acpi.sys ─ Address F73B8D66 base at F73Ad000 dataestamp 41107d27

If a drive is identified in the stop message, disable the driver or check with the manufacturer for driver update.
All the items in Device Manager are upgraded. Also the BIOS is upgraded
I checked into Device Manager and Task Manager for acpi.sys to disable it, but not disable button is there. 
I open Windows ─ System32 - Drivers, I tried to rename acpi.sys and a box said: Access Denied. 
I persisted on installing the XP operating system pressing F6 - F7 just before starting the setup and got the following information:

Remove any newly installed hard drive or hard drive controller. Check your hard drive to make sure it is properly configured and terminated.
STOP: 0x0000007B (0xF78D2524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x0000000

I played around in the Bios to change the hard drive to IDE/SATA but Windows 7 does not have an option as Vista has.
If somebody knows how to play around this problem his/her would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

FYI, I've edited your post. You specified a font size that was way too small, you may get more help if people can actually see what you type. You really do not need to specify the font type or size. The standard is actually much more readable. Also if you do want to use code, you do not have to specify it for each individual line but you can do it for an entire block of text.

You can't disable ACPI in one operating system and expect it to have any effect on another operating system, not that you can trough Task Manager anyway as its a driver. A driver or program under one operating system has zero effect on another operating system. 

The IDE/ACHI/RAID option is also independent of the operating, its a BIOS setting. If your laptop does not have it then that was a choice by HP.

What is the middle of setup? Is it when the CD is still loading drivers on a slid blue screen, is it after it starts copying files to the CD, or is it after the first reboot after copying the files? Is your XP CD a service pack 1, 2, or 3 CD?

Also which exact DV7xxx do you have? The full model should be on the bottom. XP may not be supported on the unit by HP.


----------



## Nazzareno (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for your prompt replay and clarification that you pointed out.
When I said in the middle of the setup, I means when the CD is still loading drivers on a slid blue screen.
The Operation System is a Dell CD : Microsoft Windows XP Professional Full Version SP2
My laptop is HP Pavilion dv7 - 3060ca ─ Product # VM 239UA #ABC ─ 64 bits ─ 4 GB DDR2 ─ 500GB Hard drive Sata .
The laptop has a bay for installing a second hard drive, but I have my doubts about to be victorious installing a second hard drive. If the system does not respond with a new partition, chances there that neither would do with a second hard drive. 
Nick


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So when you looked in the BIOS you did not see an option for ACHI, Legacy, IDE or the such?

In any case you cannot use a Dell CD on the HP. Dell OEM licensing only allows the software to be used on the Dell computer, it would be an illegal install. Plus they may have customized the CD to work with a designed Dell model and that could be causing the problems.

If you have Windows 7 Professional or Ultimate you can install Windows XP Mode if you need XP for something.


----------



## Nazzareno (Apr 2, 2010)

thank you very much for your help and instructions. I will rethink on it.
Nick


----------

